# Mouse Housing



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

What do people here keep their mice in?

Up until this morning my girls were in a Ferplast Mary cage but they chewed a great big hole in the base and staged a break out!

Thankfully all have been retrieved with no harm done


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I use plastic storage boxes, some come with lids, if not, I make them with a wooden frame & mesh them. I have a few wooden boxes that now resemble a swiss cheese, they've been patched so many times, when I finally scrap them, I won't replace them.

WoodWitch probably has the best I've seen, a heavy duty plastic that looks indestructible.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaaah, yes, I use the Lucky reptile Lab cages for my mice. They come in small, medium and large sizes and, as Pauly says, they are (so far 7 years in) indestructible! I highly recommend them, but, as always, you pay for quality and they are veeeery expensive!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I have all kinds. Mostly wire cages, but also a few dunas, one open cage and the odd bin cage.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

For my current girls I have a Ferplast Duna Maxi cage. For most of my breeding period I used lab cages, though prior to that I used regular Duna cages. I've had mice for 10 years and never in that time had mice chew their way out of a plastic cage. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, because I've heard of it before and I definitely believe you. But I also believe you've been extremely unlucky. Maybe you should consider a glass cage (fish tank or similar) with a mesh top? I know lots of people who have that and think it's great. I have it for my hamster 
I'm thinking either there was a small crack in your cage already that they've taken advantage of, or you have one girl who is just extra set on escaping the confines of her cage  It happens.


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm wondering if you are right and there was indeed a small crack in the base as all's been well since!

I've had mice in tanks before but it wouldn't really suit my current set up as I keep fancy rats too and the mouse cage is stacked in with the rat cages

I'm picking a new cage up tomorrow which might prove more suitable for the meeces!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm curious, can I see a picture of that setup?


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> I'm curious, can I see a picture of that setup?


Of all the cages stacked together?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Chocolate Mice said:


> Of all the cages stacked together?


Yes


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Chocolate Mice said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the cages stacked together?
> ...


Sure, I'll get one taken and post it up


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of glass and metal! My mice are all in glass aquariums with metal mesh lids. I'm strongly strongly considering the switch to lab bins, mostly so my mice take up less space, but also because it'll mean I can get plastic water bottles again! Our current house has concrete floors, which is great for sweeping up mouse bedding, but awful when I drop a bottle. And I am pretty clumsy.


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> I'm curious, can I see a picture of that setup?


Here it is. Male rats in the bottom cage, lady mice in the middle and the girl rats in the top cage.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Chocolate Mice said:


> Here it is. Male rats in the bottom cage, lady mice in the middle and the girl rats in the top cage.


Thank you! That looks so good. It's always nice to draw inspiration from other rodent keepers. Also, lovely names your girls have


----------

